# Lumens per square foot?



## 1ManMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the general rule to how many lumens per square foot?....

Also is it really bad to crowd too many plants into a small area?  How far apart do you generally space your plants indoors?


----------



## Firepower (Oct 12, 2007)

3,000 Lumens per Sq Ft. *MINIMUM, .*
5,000 Lumens per Sq Ft. Reccomended,  anything higher than that will help the chances of  yield and weight of finished product but usually causes heat issues, if your ventilation and grow room is well ventilated then go as high as you can on lumens.  Good Luck 

now it is reccomended to 1 plant per square foot, 1-1/2 for comfortable space.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 12, 2007)

:cop: :cop: :batman: :batman:  some 1 call the thread police, we have a THREADJACK in progress!!:lama: ..  LOL..


but anyways, jjsunderground some people might get bothered when some 1 jumps on their thread and start asking their own questions. Not necessarily implying that now but just a heads up that in the future is better to start your own threads when asking your questions..


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats a good rule to follow but I run 8750 lumens per sq. ft.  With proper  ventilation, co2 and enviro. controls it works out well


----------



## 1ManMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there a machine to buy that pumps CO2 into the air?  If so where can I buy one and are they worth the money?... 

I've also heard of spraying seltzer water onto your plants to get them more CO2... is that a good technique to increase yeilds/potency?


----------



## Firepower (Oct 12, 2007)

Co2 is not required for a good homegrow, it is more intended for commercial growers in mass amounts, for the price that it costs to get an effective setup it just doesnt balance out.. Ventilatting a room from an outside source outside of your grow area will have more than enuff Co2 in it..


----------



## Growdude (Oct 12, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Co2 is not required for a good homegrow, it is more intended for commercial growers in mass amounts, for the price that it costs to get an effective setup it just doesnt balance out.. Ventilatting a room from an outside source outside of your grow area will have more than enuff Co2 in it..


 
I agree 100%, Ive seen it in my own results.


----------



## 1ManMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

What about the seltzer water technique?  Does it help / hurt?  I've heard of it but have yet to see solid evidence of it's effectiveness.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 13, 2007)

the problem with Co2 is its weight, it is a heavier gas and tends to fall to bottom, so in order for plants to actuyally get a good dose of it is what makes it har and costly..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 13, 2007)

i had 11 plants is a small closet,to me a very small area, i can fit12 3 gallon pots if i had to.i ended up with 6,so i dont think its bad unless u can't fit the pots and have enuff light.goodluck


----------

